# New Tortoise :P



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought I would introduce you guys to one of my new members to the family




Oakey Mick Smokey AKA Smokey





I know I shouldnt let him play with cats but I couldnt resist 








Boy or a Girl? Is it still to young to tell?


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont know Marty, its hard to tell, but I think Smokey is actually Smokette.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2011)

I just KNEW you wouldn't be able to resist getting another tortoise! I'm guessing male. I love Smokey's eye! So expressive.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh he's adorable! Congrats on your new addition!
He's very smooth- must have been very well taken care of


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

and this is his sister 


















*SURPRISE*


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

marty, did you get a redfoot? if so let me be the first to say congrat!


----------



## Laura (Jan 2, 2011)

so you DID get another live tort! looks good!
the first one,, so cute! but looks a little dry..


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty good looking little tortoise! I have one that size and she is a doll and fun to watch.

Keep her warm and humid and she will be perfect for you. (She also is big enough that some handling won't hurt her, and she is beyond the danger of hatchling failure.)

She does look a bit dry in the one photo, but I am sure you have fixed that already  My only other suggestion would be to make sure to give her lots of calcium. The way her scutes kind of point together in the middle of her back can be a sign of MBD.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Pretty good looking little tortoise! I have one that size and she is a doll and fun to watch.
> 
> Keep her warm and humid and she will be perfect for you. (She also is big enough that some handling won't hurt her, and she is beyond the danger of hatchling failure.)
> 
> She does look a bit dry in the one photo, but I am sure you have fixed that already  My only other suggestion would be to make sure to give her lots of calcium. The way her scutes kind of point together in the middle of her back can be a sign of MBD.



Yeah I soaked her in Vita Sol for a good 30 minutes and I have her food dusted with calcium. Im hoping its nothing serious.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

It shouldn't be as long as you keep it from getting worse. I have one big girl (about 12") that is worse than that and she is doing fine.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

Also her eyes seem a little runny. It wasnt like that when I got her though. Is that normal?


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 2, 2011)

Congratulations, Marty!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

Are they watery and kind of bubbly? If they are, I would give her a soak and spray down the enclosure really good. What are your temperatures? Sometimes being too hot can make their eyes weep too.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

They are just watery. I gave her a soak 15 minutes ago and the humidity in the enclosure is 65% she is on cypress mulch and moss. I will give you the temp in a minute.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

Another question - does your water have a lot of chlorine or chloramine in it? (Like to the point you can smell it?) If so, you may need to get a dechlorinator. It can irritate her eyes (kind of like opening your eyes underwater in a pool with chlorine.)


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont smell chlorine.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

Just throwing out ideas here


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cute...do you have a name for her yet? Where did you get her?


----------



## Candy (Jan 2, 2011)

You have two very cute new tortoises there.   Can you post pics of your setup? Their eyes do water if it's too dry but you humidity seems good enough so it's a little confusing that they're watering. Where did you get the tortoise from? What did you say your temps. are in the enclosure?


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol i understand I stuck my head in her enclosure to smell the water and she looked at me like I was a mad woman. Probably am though. Could it be dust from the mulch?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

If the enclosure is that damp there shouldn't be dust... Oh and you need to smell your tap water LOL. Chlorine does dissipate within a few minutes but if you draw tap water and then put her right in it it can burn her eyes. Not saying for sure that is the problem, but it can happen.

Now go turn the faucet on and get sniffin'!!!   

(and check the temps, lol)


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I got sniffin and I still dont smell chlorine. Right now her temps are 75.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmmm, 75 is actually too low versus too hot. Bump her up to 80-85. You can use just a regular light bulb and like a desk lamp or anything if you have to.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I turned her light of for the night so thats the night time temps right now earlier in the day it was 85 to 90 degrees all around the tank.


----------



## Candy (Jan 2, 2011)

85 is a good temp. for them. I do have a cool side and sometimes Dale will go to it and just sit. The babies usually stay in their hide where it is 85 they don't usually go away from it. How old is your new tortoise?


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 2, 2011)

WHAT?! You need to make a bigger intro- people are going to miss this one! 
Congrats on your new little girl!! Does she have a name yet?? Where did you get her from?


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> WHAT?! You need to make a bigger intro- people are going to miss this one!
> Congrats on your new little girl!! Does she have a name yet?? Where did you get her from?



thats what i was thinking. Marty, back in the game with a wimper.


----------



## Angi (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats! You fooled me at first. She is very pretty.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats Marty. A redfoot should do very well for you in FL.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 2, 2011)

She's a beauty! Congratulations. I was hoping you wouldn't give up,proud that you didn't.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad I fooled you guys  No she doesnt have a name yet. I am thinking about naming her after a butterfly because her two scutes look like butterfly wings.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice! where did you get from?


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats Marty  That is a very cute tortoise you have there


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am ashamed to say that I got her at petsmart  I couldnt resist.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm facing similar temptation at my Petco...what setup are you using? tank? table? tub?


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im using a tank to help keep the humidity in until winter is over an then I might move him outside.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you considered getting her tested for parasites since she's from a pet store?
I really hope she's healthy...

There's a Russian at a pet store near my house (albeit not a Petco/Petsmart) for a very reasonable price and it took all my willpower to walk away!

Here's the word "butterfly" in different languages: http://butterflywebsite.com/articles/saybut.htm (a VERY extensive list, haha, some names are pretty crazy!)
Butterflies have really cool names though, I'm sure you'll be able to pick a great name


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I decided to name her Nova which is Native American Hopi name that means chases butterflies.  And when she decides to poop i will see if it is concerning.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the name Nova! And your siggy looks great with your new addition 
I hope you take lots of pictures for us 

Keep in mind that intestinal parasites are usually diagnosed by finding eggs, larvae, etc. under a microscope, and are not visible to the naked eye. Not seeing any worms in her poop doesn't mean that Nova is parasite free.

How is she doing? Eating yet? How are her teary eyes?


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here eyes seem to be better today. Not eating much but she is probally stressed. I have been letting her get use to her new place so hopefully tomorrow she will eat some fruit for me


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sure fruit will entice her


----------



## Scooter (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------

